# Never End Puzzle Game



## MA-Caver (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.gamesgames.com/game/Never-End.html
With this game you are trying to get the guy out of the maze without killing him. Normal arrow keys for movement and X & Z keys to rotate the room around... believe it or not room 2 is a tough one... anyone figure it out?


----------



## fireman00 (Sep 2, 2008)

Excellent game.... I just need to find time to play... as far as room 2.... jump into the wall on the R...


----------



## Big Don (Sep 2, 2008)

tough game


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 2, 2008)

just had a look at the game will need to try it in the morning after work
thanks for the link


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 2, 2008)

Cool game! Room 2 is tough.


----------

